# I need to vent, kinda rant kinda unrelated ramblings, work in progress



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

For a while now, I've been in a bit of a funk. I'm getting fed up with lots of things and it's mainly caused by stupid people. Like for instance, my son is in a preschool at the WELS Lutheran church. While I'm a died in the wool ELCA, I figured any Christian Ed is better than none. The school is having a science fair in 6 weeks and my son said he wants to do a project. So we discussed and came up with a hypothesis involving pumpkin seeds and do old seeds grow as fast as new. (He's a farmer at heart, what can I say?) So the teacher sends home a kind of shitty note saying if my son wants to do things by himself that's just fine, but he will have to put the whole classes name on the project so the other kids don't get left out. WHAT. THE. HELL. They said that's just good Christian behavior and I as a "liberal" ELCA member should understand that.

Now I'm not knocking WELS or anything, just ranting.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's really weird to have a reference to your denomination in a letter. My son went to a united baptist preschool and yes all the science projects were group projects for the class but it was explained beforehand before the class picked a project.

They germinated seeds in the class, had salmon eggs that hatched in a tank, etc. Depending on the grade a parent would offer bring all the materials for the experiment and give a little talk. IE a local farmer brought the pumpkin seeds, they had a local egg producer come in for an egg experiment / demonstration, military parent came in and launched a weather balloon etc.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds like garbage to me. They are way out of line. If your son does a project it should be presented as such. Why should one kid's extra work and time let the whole class get credit for it? That's bull! I'd send a scathing letter back in kind reminding them of their place and not to bring up different sects of faith when corresponding and just what they can do with their liberal ideas.

Your anger is justified, at least to this hillbilly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a communist school


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

What were the rules in the first place? Perhaps it is as slowzuki said and you were just unaware.

Gotta admit, as a former science teacher, I hated science projects/fairs. They end up being the Pinewood Derby's of science ----- I'm sure you get the reference.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I would have felt the same as you had my son brought home a letter like that when he was enrolled at the Lutheran school; his school was a Missouri Synod school. This might be an opportunity for you teach the other kids in his class a little about farming. Maybe reach out to the teacher, maybe even talk to the teacher about doing a field trip out to your farm. It seems every year more and more people get disconnected with the farms, and have no idea where their food comes from. I think you have a opportunity here.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> What were the rules in the first place? Perhaps it is as slowzuki said and you were just unaware.
> 
> Gotta admit, as a former science teacher, I hated science projects/fairs. They end up being the Pinewood Derby's of science ----- I'm sure you get the reference.


"Open to all students, Pre-K through 6"

I don't know what a Pinewood Derby is so I don't get your reference


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds like possibly the new way, everyone passes or gets a passing grade for being in attendance/participation. You can't give a failing grade anymore. Even the worst team in little league baseball gets a trophy (crying is baseball is now allowed, sorry Tom Hanks & League of Their Own ).



stack em up said:


> I don't know what a Pinewood Derby is so I don't get your reference


I'm thinking where the parent and not the child builds the fastest car (cars race down a hill, something like Soap Box Derby, in which the child rides in with the parent hollering at them like a NASCAR crew chief :huh. Pinewood is small cars (like match box sizes), done inside with no riders. Basically, overboard parent involvement (think of Tim Allen's old Toolman show from the 90's getting involved in one of his kid's school projects). 

Larry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

stack em up said:


> So the teacher sends home a kind of shitty note saying if my son wants to do things by himself that's just fine, but he will have to put the whole classes name on the project so the other kids don't get left out.


It's Preschool. While it is aggravating, you could turn it into a "teachable moment". Set the young feller straight about the evils of socialism (he does all the work while everyone gets credit for it. Does that make you want to work harder or not?) Some of our politicians in Washington could use a lesson, but I digress&#8230;..

BTW, I felt the same way when my kids were young and we would go out and buy MY KIDS school supplies and the teacher would take them up and put them in a "community bucket".


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

RockmartGA said:


> It's Preschool. While it is aggravating, you could turn it into a "teachable moment". Set the young feller straight about the evils of socialism (he does all the work while everyone gets credit for it. Does that make you want to work harder or not?) Some of our politicians in Washington could use a lesson, but I digress&#8230;..
> 
> BTW, I felt the same way when my kids were young and we would go out and buy MY KIDS school supplies and the teacher would take them up and put them in a "community bucket".


And there are still folks that laugh and ridicule us when we mention socialist/communist indoctrination in our public schools...it's been going on at least since the early 90s that I can say for certain. My uncle says it started back in the 60s during the whole hippy revolution.

It seriously turns my stomach. I'm sorry you fellers gotta go through this crap.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't mind the community bucket. Why penalize the poor kids. The envelopes are sealed in the church collection plate for similar reasons.



RockmartGA said:


> BTW, I felt the same way when my kids were young and we would go out and buy MY KIDS school supplies and the teacher would take them up and put them in a "community bucket".


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I don't mind the community bucket. Why penalize the poor kids. The envelopes are sealed in the church collection plate for similar reasons.


My daughter is one who took enormous pride in her things. She was exited about choosing her own supplies for school and several of the items she spent her own money to buy. She takes them to school and the teacher makes everyone put their stuff into containers for the entire class to use.

Other teachers would send a note home requesting parents donate items for this purpose. We always donated generously and my daughter was exited to "buy for others".

Huge difference between the two approaches. One teaches socialism while the other teaches personal responsibility and kindness


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> My daughter is one who took enormous pride in her things. She was exited about choosing her own supplies for school and several of the items she spent her own money to buy. She takes them to school and the teacher makes everyone put their stuff into containers for the entire class to use.
> 
> Other teachers would send a note home requesting parents donate items for this purpose. We always donated generously and my daughter was exited to "buy for others".
> 
> Huge difference between the two approaches. One teaches socialism while the other teaches personal responsibility and kindness


Agree. Socialism teaches taking advantage of productive, giving people by taking from them and giving their fruits to the takers.

The teacher who takes the givers goods and puts them in a basket is a minicosim of a socialist government: She forcefully takes the productive giver's goods and gives them to those who give nothing or "redistribution of wealth"

Since it's easier to produce and give less, the teacher fosters an attitude of being less productive and taking from the productive.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

More of a rant

I have 3 older brothers, 10, 9, and 7 years older. I farm with the one 7 years older. The other 2'have been more or less absent from any farm work since they left for college, only to come around on holidays. I asked both older brothers for some help last year after I fell and broke my back and cracked my skull, nothing. Didn't expect much so wasn't surprised.

Second oldest brother lives in Twin Cities, just bought a brand new house for $400,000 and his wife doesn't work but is an Instagram personality supposedly. My parents get a call a while ago from brother wondering if he can have his share of the inheritance now cuz they need to get current on their mortgage and that money would be helpful. Mom says you don't get anything till we are gone as Paul (me) and brother get the land divided between us and the other 2 get cash. His wife gets on the phone and says then she wants the land owed to them, and it gets kinda heated. Long story short second older brother now gets NOTHING from our parents for being so disrespectful. I'm okay with that.

Oldest brother has 1 son who is in college and wants to farm. Oldest brother now pushing my parents to sell everything to them so he can have a "good start" farming. I love my nephew but a farmer he is not. He's a poor tractor driver when he's not in his phone. I'd gladly help him get started by letting him use some of our machinery just as our dad did for us. No, he said he doesn't want to have to search for ground to farm when there's 600 acres free and clear. Tough shit then was my response.

Am I just too grouchy anymore? The last couple of years have been rough but I don't think I'm being too harsh. I've given my life and sacrificed more than any sane person would so this farm stays a successful farm that my son can have someday. I figure if it's not important enough to you to make those sacrifices then you don't deserve it. Can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ouch. No, you're not out of line at all. Rather, the actions of your siblings--however much you may love them--are rather deplorable. I'm glad my family is not like that, but we have the opposite problem where my grandparents' 400 acre farm still resides, and while everybody loves it and and doesn't want to give it up, at the same time nobody wants to take it either. It would be an enormous undertaking. Now they're hoping one of the grandkids (which I am) would take it. This is where that mint 4430 I posted awhile back resides.

Are you farming all the of 600 acres? Would there be any of it available that your nephew could lease?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

stack em up said:


> More of a rant
> 
> I have 3 older brothers, 10, 9, and 7 years older. I farm with the one 7 years older. The other 2'have been more or less absent from any farm work since they left for college, only to come around on holidays. I asked both older brothers for some help last year after I fell and broke my back and cracked my skull, nothing. Didn't expect much so wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


It seems that there is always someone in every family that feels that they are entitled without doing in any of the work. They want to walk in and say step me up in business; even though I have no idea what I am doing, and probably lose everything in a couple years. I kind of had a different sort of problem; my ex wife kept asking my dad what she was going to inherit from his estate when she was still married to me. Like being married to me made her entitled to a part of my and my sisters inheritance. Her entitled attitude just boggles my mind.

I get the farm, and my sister gets the commercial building in Craig Colorado. Although I am a bit worried on what is going to happen to that building in Craig. Tri-State is supposed to shut down the power plant there by 2030, and also ColoWyo Coal company. That is going to be a very big hit to that little town. That useless Governor to Colorado as giddy as a school girl about it as well. Colorado used to be a wonderful state but them front range democrats have turned that state into a mini California. Not a single one of them that are worth their salt.

So go ahead a rant all you want.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

stack em up said:


> More of a rant


Can't choose your family, as they say. Sadly, in cases where money or things of value are involved, the true nature of some people come out.

All you can do is to be true to yourself. You have to get up the next morning, look at the face in the mirror, and put a razor to your neck. I always hope that I like what I see...&#8230;..


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> My daughter is one who took enormous pride in her things. She was exited about choosing her own supplies for school and several of the items she spent her own money to buy. She takes them to school and the teacher makes everyone put their stuff into containers for the entire class to use.
> 
> Other teachers would send a note home requesting parents donate items for this purpose. We always donated generously and my daughter was exited to "buy for others".
> 
> Huge difference between the two approaches. One teaches socialism while the other teaches personal responsibility and kindness


Not buying your story.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

stack em up said:


> More of a rant
> 
> I have 3 older brothers, 10, 9, and 7 years older. I farm with the one 7 years older. The other 2'have been more or less absent from any farm work since they left for college, only to come around on holidays. I asked both older brothers for some help last year after I fell and broke my back and cracked my skull, nothing. Didn't expect much so wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


I don't know why children think their parents "owe" them an inheritance. Parents property is theirs to do with as they please - sell it, give it all to one kid, split it 4 ways. Their choice. And the idea that one earned it by being the good son or daughter isn't something I buy either. Remember the Prodigal Son story? I never felt my parents owed me anything. In fact, I owed them more than I could ever repay.

That said --- you also don't choose your siblings or parents. You get what you get and sometimes people are disappointing, even sibs. My own sister scammed me out of $50K after our mother's death. Sister and kids were living w/ my mom and needed a home when she passed, so I allowed her to buy my half of the house. She paid 2/3 of what she owed me and put the rest on a 5 yr promissory note that she erased by filing for bankruptcy and willing the house to her kids at the end of the 5 yrs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Can't choose your family, as they say. Sadly, in cases where money or things of value are involved, the true nature of some people come out.
> 
> All you can do is to be true to yourself. You have to get up the next morning, look at the face in the mirror, and put a razor to your neck. I always hope that I like what I see...&#8230;..


this happened to my mother when my grandparents passed. The oldest son (my mother's older brother) was made executor of the estate. On the night before my grandfathers passing (my grandmother had already passed from ALS), he raided my GF's house, taking cash, precious metals, war medals and my grandfathers fleet of oil delivery trucks! 
my mother and her other siblings really couldn't do much because there was little or no written will. 
He was despised before and after the passing of my grandfather. 
Fast forward to my mother's passing. She hired a non relative (her accountant) to divide her estate as she saw fit. That way there was no sibling arguments. My siblings and I were content and satisfied with the distribution of my mother's estate.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This comes up in farm families a lot. A friend going through this, after 20 years working the bulk of the farm operation, hundreds and hundreds of hours a year in evenings and weekends and giving up all his vacation for planting and harvest (all for no pay), his father presented him with an open market valuation and first dibs to buy him out. He already has done the bulk of the farm work for 10-15 years. The father just has to show up and drive a truck or cart tractor once in a while. Last few years the father is done at 5 pm regardless of if the son is working planting all night or weather coming etc. I go down and help him out when I have time.

The son feels like he has wasted the last 20 years of his life somewhat big slap on the face to essentially be told the last 20 years of killing yourself to make this farm work gets you nothing towards it being in your name eventually.



Draft Horse Hay said:


> I don't know why children think their parents "owe" them an inheritance. Parents property is theirs to do with as they please - sell it, give it all to one kid, split it 4 ways. Their choice. And the idea that one earned it by being the good son or daughter isn't something I buy either. Remember the Prodigal Son story? I never felt my parents owed me anything. In fact, I owed them more than I could ever repay.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Fast forward to my mother's passing. She hired a non relative (her accountant) to divide her estate as she saw fit. That way there was no sibling arguments. My siblings and I were content and satisfied with the distribution of my mother's estate.


Having an impartial executor is probably a good idea. The key is to have your Will and other final estate documents updated and in good order - especially if there is a possibility of conflict between the various heirs. Given today's extended families with divorces, remarriages, her kids, his kids, their kids, I would imagine things can go sour in a short time.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockmartGA said:


> Having an impartial executor is probably a good idea. The key is to have your Will and other final estate documents updated and in good order - especially if there is a possibility of conflict between the various heirs. Given today's extended families with divorces, remarriages, her kids, his kids, their kids, I would imagine things can go sour in a short time.


In my line of work (the 'day job'), I have more war stories than I care to think about. IDK how many pages I could write if I was just summarizing these stories either.

What I find most amazing is how many times I get a phone call from a beneficiary (or someone who thinks they are a beneficiary), within hours of someone passing away. Man, a lot of them are upset, when I tell them that I will need a death certificate (most of the time), BEFORE anyone gets $$$$. Give me a break, the body isn't even cold yet, is what I want to say (under my breath). The biggest share seem to already have 'their' inheritance already spent too.

As far as the family farm, I try to teach that the words 'equitable' and 'equal' do not have the same meaning, when working with my farming clients and their estate plan. At least here in my area of Michigan there is the value of the land for farming and then the value of the land for development. These figures can be extremely far apart. So we discuss those values and possibly incorporate them into the estate plan where appropriate.

Larry


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

r82230 said:


> In my line of work (the 'day job'), I have more war stories than I care to think about. IDK how many pages I could write if I was just summarizing these stories either.
> 
> What I find most amazing is how many times I get a phone call from a beneficiary (or someone who thinks they are a beneficiary), within hours of someone passing away. Man, a lot of them are upset, when I tell them that I will need a death certificate (most of the time), BEFORE anyone gets $$$$. Give me a break, the body isn't even cold yet, is what I want to say (under my breath). The biggest share seem to already have 'their' inheritance already spent too.
> 
> ...


IF a son or daughter thinks or assumes they should get the farm or business because they worked it, they need to make sure that is communicated with the parent(s) early on. There's a reason we call it an estate PLAN.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> More of a rant
> 
> I have 3 older brothers, 10, 9, and 7 years older. I farm with the one 7 years older. The other 2'have been more or less absent from any farm work since they left for college, only to come around on holidays. I asked both older brothers for some help last year after I fell and broke my back and cracked my skull, nothing. Didn't expect much so wasn't surprised.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of uncles that are real shits.

When grandfather passed the one wanted to know how soon the farm was going to be put up for sale as he wanted his share of the inheritance asap, never mind grandma was still alive. Dad had to dig the mortgage papers out to prove to the little shit that Dad bought the farm from Grandma and Grandpa and therefore he wasn't getting nothing. The little shit is a aerospace engineer that married a eastern lady that graduated from some fancy all women liberal college on the east coast.

Other uncle tried to make off with one of the tractors as well thinking he'd just take it as his "inheritance". Dad had to find the bill of sale for when he bought it from Grandfather.

Sometimes you have a lot less chance of getting screwed dealing with strangers rather than family.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Having an impartial executor is probably a good idea. The key is to have your Will and other final estate documents updated and in good order - especially if there is a possibility of conflict between the various heirs. Given today's extended families with divorces, remarriages, her kids, his kids, their kids, I would imagine things can go sour in a short time.


Luckily, me and my brothers and sisters all are once married and have solid intact families, no interlopers to interfere.

I got my share of the estate left by mom and dad, and now I'm worth 200 million.
More than Nancy Pelosi. 
Hahahahaha


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Luckily, me and my brothers and sisters all are once married and have solid intact families, no interlopers to interfere.
> I got my share of the estate left by mom and dad, and now I'm worth 200 million.
> More than Nancy Pelosi.
> Hahahahaha


The sarcasm in your posts shows you don't believe we could have multi millionaire members. You're really not that thick are you? Buy a piece of land and you'll see how fast a million dollars in assets accrues.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He's just teasing, I'd bet he's got over a million tied up in his farming, construction and home. I'm at just under 400k running junk and only owning 45 of the acres we work.



stack em up said:


> The sarcasm in your posts shows you don't believe we could have multi millionaire members. You're really not that thick are you? Buy a piece of land and you'll see how fast a million dollars in assets accrues.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Update as of Friday. Science fair projects due Tuesday. My wife received a verbal communication from the church elders that 4 year olds don’t do science fair projects so it must just be mom and dad trying to win him a ribbon. We have documented all the way along that he is doing the work, with help obviously. Even typed his paragraphs we helped him compose..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If that's your biggest "I got to vent.....rant/ramblings" kid problem, you better toughen up. That's lightweight stuff.
Wait until they get older. You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> The sarcasm in your posts shows you don't believe we could have multi millionaire members. You're really not that thick are you? Buy a piece of land and you'll see how fast a million dollars in assets accrues.


if you go back and read my post instead of manipulating everything I say, you'd see I said I bet Nancy Pelosi is worth more than everyone in this thread-at least that was my contention.

And I stand by that statement. 
I don't think everyone in this thread adds up to 200 million. Big stinkin deal. It's not an insult or anything to get the undies in a wad about. 
And I do own land. A couple pieces in fact. I don't have 30 tractors in my yard, but I do own quite a few pieces. 
But I'm a nobody in wealth compared to her.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> if you go back and read my post instead of manipulating everything I say, you'd see I said I bet Nancy Pelosi is worth more than everyone in this thread-at least that was my contention.
> And I stand by that statement.
> I don't think everyone in this thread adds up to 200 million. Big stinkin deal. It's not an insult or anything to get the undies in a wad about.
> And I do own land. A couple pieces in fact. I don't have 30 tractors in my yard, but I do own quite a few pieces.
> But I'm a nobody in wealth compared to her.


Doowhine,

Confucius say "better to keep mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Doowhine,
> 
> Confucius say "better to keep mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt"


Wow, where'd you look that up Pau-lie? 
pinterest??? 
NOWHERE did I say that we don't have multi-millionaire members here. You made all that up. Kind of odd behavior if I may say so myself.....but keep making things up, it's kind of funny to read.
And I don't care if someone inherited wealth, or earned and inherited wealth or earned it all.
It doesn't matter to me!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I don't know why children think their parents "owe" them an inheritance. Parents property is theirs to do with as they please - sell it, give it all to one kid, split it 4 ways. Their choice. And the idea that one earned it by being the good son or daughter isn't something I buy either. Remember the Prodigal Son story? I never felt my parents owed me anything. In fact, I owed them more than I could ever repay.
> 
> That said --- you also don't choose your siblings or parents. You get what you get and sometimes people are disappointing, even sibs. My own sister scammed me out of $50K after our mother's death. Sister and kids were living w/ my mom and needed a home when she passed, so I allowed her to buy my half of the house. She paid 2/3 of what she owed me and put the rest on a 5 yr promissory note that she erased by filing for bankruptcy and willing the house to her kids at the end of the 5 yrs.


As much as it pains me to say, you are correct.

Just because you're the oldest son, or the one child who worked the farm it doesn't entitle you to anything. I've seen parents have some kids stay and work the farm while others go off and become salesmen, attorneys, etc and when the parents die, it's equally divided. Or they leave it to a church or a hospital or a foundation. 
If you're the child that worked the farm and made money from it while other siblings did other things, it doesn't make you more entitled. It might make you more personally or intimately involved, but it doesn't make you more entitled to ownership.

Now if you work on the farm and it's stated ahead of time you'll take no salary or less salary and that's invested in "purchasing" the farm upon death of the parents, then you could be legally entitled to more or all of the farm upon death of parents.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Now if you work on the farm and it's stated ahead of time you'll take no salary or less salary and that's invested in "purchasing" the farm upon death of the parents, then you could be legally entitled to more or all of the farm upon death of parents.


A verbal statement will not hold up in court.It would have to be in writing.I know plenty that worked for little to nothing for yrs with a promise just to have it divided equally with other siblings when parents passed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> A verbal statement will not hold up in court.It would have to be in writing.I know plenty that worked for little to nothing for yrs with a promise just to have it divided equally with other siblings when parents passed.


"Stated" obviously means stated in a will or writ of legal nature.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> "Stated" obviously means stated in a will or writ of legal nature.


And that can also be contested. Lots of hard feelings between family members over Last Will and Testaments


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> And that can also be contested. Lots of hard feelings between family members over Last Will and Testaments


Right Paul-lee,

But thats all we have, so I stand by my statements. Just because one son/daughter works the farm, it doesn't entitle he/she to anything. Anything can be contested in court. A written will is the best thing we have. If your parents leave you all the land and equipment and its in a will, consider yourself fortunate. I'd rather have the will on my side than some verbal agreement.

Until something changes, you can sue a ham sandwich for tasting bad.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Wow, where'd you look that up Pau-lie?
> pinterest???
> NOWHERE did I say that we don't have multi-millionaire members here. You made all that up. Kind of odd behavior if I may say so myself.....but keep making things up, it's kind of funny to read.
> And I don't care if someone inherited wealth, or earned and inherited wealth or earned it all.
> It doesn't matter to me!


You're right, I probably won't find it cuz I'm sure you've edited the post like you do with many of them when you are found to be wrong.

If you had something worthwhile to inherit, I'm certain it would matter to you.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> You're right, I probably won't find it cuz I'm sure you've edited the post like you do with many of them when you are found to be wrong.
> 
> If you had something worthwhile to inherit, I'm certain it would matter to you.


Paulie,

I have nowhere in this thread "edited" anything I've said. I may have added something later, but as I've said (and you've done your Paulie best at manipulating) there's not 200 million in wealth in this thread. Nancy Pelosi has more money than everyone in this thread put together. I mean theres an infinitesimally small chance we all together have more, but I'm quite certain it's true.

Besides, you're way off your topic of your rant/ramblings about your kids pre school.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Paulie,
> I have nowhere in this thread "edited" anything I've said. I may have added something later, but as I've said (and you've done your Paulie best at manipulating) there's not 200 million in wealth in this thread. Nancy Pelosi has more money than everyone in this thread put together. I mean theres an infinitesimally small chance we all together have more, but I'm quite certain it's true.
> 
> Besides, you're way off your topic of your rant/ramblings about your kids pre school.


Cuz Reading is hard. The "unrelated ramblings" means not all things in this thread are related....

You love to play with semantics don't you? You say you haven't edited anything in this thread. That's probably true but we all know you edit threads later once you've been called out. I think you better stick with big brain things like making perfume for your mushroom hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Cuz Reading is hard. The "unrelated ramblings" means not all things in this thread are related....
> 
> You love to play with semantics don't you? You say you haven't edited anything in this thread. That's probably true but we all know you edit threads later once you've been called out. I think you better stick with big brain things like making perfume for your mushroom hay.


ok Paulie, whatever and I guess you like to manipulate everything I say to fit your narrative. Boom. You got me with your witty ECLA intellect.

anyway, back to your rant. My suggestion I'd pull your kid from the communist ECLA school and put him in a different school. I put my kids through the local, tough public school and they did great.
Speaking of brains, Hope your recovery is coming along and you're feeling better!? Even though you manipulate everything I say, I still want you to get better.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> ok Paulie, whatever and I guess you like to manipulate everything I say to fit your narrative. Boom. You got me with your witty ECLA intellect.
> anyway, back to your rant. My suggestion I'd pull your kid from the communist ECLA school and put him in a different school. I put my kids through the local, tough public school and they did great.
> Speaking of brains, Hope your recovery is coming along and you're feeling better!? Even though you manipulate everything I say, I still want you to get better.


I'd say how noble and kind of you, but we both know your intent. You wanted anyone else reading this thread to say "stack has TBI, he must have brain damage and not be very smart"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I'd say how noble and kind of you, but we both know your intent. You wanted anyone else reading this thread to say "stack has TBI, he must have brain damage and not be very smart"


Bahhhh....Not at all, Paulie! 
I'm a Christian, and love all people, even those who openly call me names (tax cheat, lousy hay, thick, etc) and disparage all my posts on the internet!  Lookit,,,,I'm the only one who supports Draft Horse Hays posts, even though they may be antithetical to my beliefs. Everyone else wants him gone. 
I REALLY Hope you're doing better! Never like seeing anyone suffer. I suffer from multiple concussions from the sport you make so much fun of openly here on HT that I played (football and lacrosse) I was a Mike linebacker and a running back and took horrible helmet to helmet hits when a football helmet was little more than a plastic shell with a face guard. When I played college lacrosse, I had delivered and absorbed hits that left me dizzy for days....broken teeth and concussions.
So we share noggin injuries! I didn't think you cared about talking about it since you openly and publicly post about your injury here several times.

My symptoms will only progress as I age.  Plus my grandmother passed from ALS.

One life! Try not to be so negative! Enjoy it and take care of your fellow man!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I appreciate it.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I too have TBI, for many years, and have definitely had problems associated with it. Lots of memory problems and it's hard to have a smooth intellectual conversation face to face because the words I want CONSTANTLY come juuuuuuuuuuuuuust to the tip of my tongue and no further. I also have a hard time seeing things in 3D in my head ahead of time, so it makes many things like lashing down a load or fabricating things very......trying. I also am a very calm person but there's just certain little things that would likely be a minor annoyance to a "regular" person but very near sends me over the edge. My temper when it breaks is stupid and scary. Thank God it doesn't happen that often since I booted all the douchebags in my life to the curb. But these issues in no way makes me stupid any more than it does stack and JD. Just a little different than most I suppose!

Thanks for the little vent. Solidarity makes things less worse usually. Carry on!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are a tough thing to explain to people, have two friends with them. Still common response like the recent thing of Trump being dismissive of TBI's in service members. One friend still suffers from the effects 20 years after the series of concussions that started them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> They are a tough thing to explain to people, have two friends with them. Still common response like the recent thing of Trump being dismissive of TBI's in service members. One friend still suffers from the effects 20 years after the series of concussions that started them.


Its awful. Have to watch even little things like caffeine intake.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Other friend who hit head on tree in an accident, hers is set off by bright lights or eye strain from driving. She used to put on thousands of miles a month meeting clients/site visits, has dramatically changed her consulting business.



JD3430 said:


> Its awful. Have to watch even little things like caffeine intake.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I honestly haven't done much research into the symptoms. I'm wondering if some of my sometimes bizarre afflictions that seem to come and go at whim might possibly be contributed to TBI. If you fellas are comfortable sharing, what are some of your more aggravating symptoms and how to you combat them, if you're able?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't stand chaos anymore. I don't like lots of things going on at once, I cant take loud noises.

I like quiet, things going at a slower pace.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Bahhhh....Not at all, Paulie!
> I'm a Christian, and love all people, even those who openly call me names (tax cheat, lousy hay, thick, etc) and disparage all my posts on the internet!  Lookit,,,,I'm the only one who supports Draft Horse Hays posts, even though they may be antithetical to my beliefs. Everyone else wants him gone.
> I REALLY Hope you're doing better! Never like seeing anyone suffer. I suffer from multiple concussions from the sport you make so much fun of openly here on HT that I played (football and lacrosse) I was a Mike linebacker and a running back and took horrible helmet to helmet hits when a football helmet was little more than a plastic shell with a face guard. When I played college lacrosse, I had delivered and absorbed hits that left me dizzy for days....broken teeth and concussions.
> So we share noggin injuries! I didn't think you cared about talking about it since you openly and publicly post about your injury here several times.
> ...


Other than the post about inheritance, I don't recall you supporting any of my posts.

BTW --- the crying masses here did get me removed for nothing more than not having the same opinions as they did. Then, miraculously I was reinstated or rose from the dead this morning.

Back in the concussion bucket days, Mike LB wasn't a term or Sam or Willy etc. Cute terms weren't in vogue quite yet. Middle or Outside was about it. Been there too many times to count myself. Cracked a helmet once. You know you're messed up when you end up puking from knocking another player out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Other than the post about inheritance, I don't recall you supporting any of my posts.
> 
> BTW --- the crying masses here did get me removed for nothing more than not having the same opinions as they did. Then, miraculously I was reinstated or rose from the dead this morning.
> 
> Back in the concussion bucket days, Mike LB wasn't a term or Sam or Willy etc. Cute terms weren't in vogue quite yet. Middle or Outside was about it. Been there too many times to count myself. Cracked a helmet once. You know you're messed up when you end up puking from knocking another player out.


Support your posts, means I was vocal in supporting that you should be able to stay here and keep posting your troll garbage, you communist. You oughta show some kindness that I stuck up for you when others wanted you gone.
Censorship of alternative opinions, even ones as foolish, antiquated and communist as yours should be allowed, even if it just so we can all get a good laugh. More importantly, so we can show people with an attention span longer than AOCs how poorly their ideology you love has fared over the last 100 years.
So Yes, I support your posts, because if we censor them, we'll never know how stupid they are.
As far as your football comments go, we went by Sam, Will, Mike, whatever. Concussions kept going beyond the cheap helmets we wore. The players got bigger and faster. I've had more then I should, and as a coach, seen more kids run off the field in the wrong direction with screwy looking eyes than I would like to remember.
My son plays lacrosse at a high collegiate level and is sitting out practice as we type our posts with a concussion and a hand fracture from a vicious check in a pre season D-1 game last weekend.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Support your posts, means I was vocal in supporting that you should be able to stay here and keep posting your troll garbage, you communist. You oughta show some kindness that I stuck up for you when others wanted you gone.
> Censorship of alternative opinions, even ones as foolish, antiquated and communist as yours should be allowed, even if it just so we can all get a good laugh. More importantly, so we can show people with an attention span longer than AOCs how poorly their ideology has fared over the last 100 years.
> So Yes, I support your posts, because if we censor them, we'll never know how stupid they are.
> As far as your football comments go, we went by Sam, Will, Mike, whatever. Concussions kept going beyond the cheap helmets we wore. The players got bigger and faster.
> My son plays lacrosse at a high collegiate level and is sitting out practice as we type our posts with a concussion and a hand fracture from a vicious check in a pre season game last weekend.


I owe you nothing as, like the typical Republican Christian supremacist, your motive for "supporting me" were all based in self-interest.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I owe you nothing as, like the typical Republican Christian supremacist, your motive for "supporting me" were all based in self-interest.


That's just what I would expect you to say. I stand behind what I said before. You're words, viscous as they are, speak volumes for your beliefs.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> That's just what I would expect you to say. I stand behind what I said before. You're words, viscous as they are, speak volumes for your beliefs.


Viscous? Vicious?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm from the same political side as you Draft Horse and sympathize with trying to participate in highly charged discussions on here but what are you hoping to achieve by seemingly randomly antagonizing people?



Draft Horse Hay said:


> Viscous? Vicious?


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> I'm from the same political side as you Draft Horse and sympathize with trying to participate in highly charged discussions on here but what are you hoping to achieve by seemingly randomly antagonizing people?


Not random. If you want immigrants to "speak the language"as a requirement to come here (Trump immigration plan supported by JD), then you should be held accountable for inappropriate unless of course, he was trying to say my comments were less fluid.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The reason hardly anyone wants you around here, Draft Horse Hay, is not because we don't like your opinions (you stated this previously - as if we won't tolerate another opinion than ours - people on here constantly have different opinions and it's always respectful and polite when presented), it's because you're constantly causing strife with your argumentative identity politics. You're nothing more than a troublemaker. You don't contribute or try to help anybody - all you do is cause trouble and create strife with your constant trolling. Why do you come on an agricultural forum to antagonize the patrons with identity politics? Do you think you're going to change somebody's mind? Fat chance of that. Farmers in general are conservative, stubborn, resistant to change, etc. and you know it. Which brings us back to the fact you just like to cause trouble. It's the only logical conclusion.

Identity politics is another way the establishment keeps the people weak by creating division. When BOTH SIDES of the main political parties are as crooked as the day is long and there's people like you and many others squabbling about which side is better and constantly pointing fingers it keeps the focus off of the establishment and allows them to continue happily on. Most who are attracted to politics are attracted to power over others and have a certain lineup of personality characteristics that make them particularly susceptible to corruption.

So why do you frequent an agricultural forum and mainly only talk about identity politics while trying to sow division among us? What is your motive?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> The reason hardly anyone wants you around here, Draft Horse Hay, is not because we don't like your opinions (you stated this previously - as if we won't tolerate another opinion than ours - people on here constantly have different opinions and it's always respectful and polite when presented), it's because you're constantly causing strife with your argumentative identity politics. You're nothing more than a troublemaker. You don't contribute or try to help anybody - all you do is cause trouble and create strife with your constant trolling. Why do you come on an agricultural forum to antagonize the patrons with identity politics? Do you think you're going to change somebody's mind? Fat chance of that. Farmers in general are conservative, stubborn, resistant to change, etc. and you know it. Which brings us back to the fact you just like to cause trouble. It's the only logical conclusion.
> 
> Identity politics is another way the establishment keeps the people weak by creating division. When BOTH SIDES of the main political parties are as crooked as the day is long and there's people like you and many others squabbling about which side is better and constantly pointing fingers it keeps the focus off of the establishment and allows them to continue happily on. Most who are attracted to politics are attracted to power over others and have a certain lineup of personality characteristics that make them particularly susceptible to corruption.
> 
> *So why do you frequent an agricultural forum and mainly only talk about identity politics while trying to sow division among us? What is your motive?*


You know Ox, I have changed my mind and I now agree with you. Its not like this website thread reaches more than 100 people, so why let this communist clown ruin every thread.

I tried to support the communists freedom of speech thinking it might provide contrast to our beliefs, but its a waste of time, the guys just a troll.

I believe the answer to the question you asked is because that's what communists do to overthrow free people. They sow division among us a way to appear like they have answers to our division.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

To both JD and Ox ---- look at which forum you're in right now. It's called The Boiler Room and requires its own password to get in and is described as being "for political and controversial discussion." So don't be surprised when someone shows up and disrupts your echo chamber. You can call me troll or communist or whatever suits you. Doesn't bother me.

Second - regarding numbers of users here. IF there are only 100 or so, the advertisers need to know that. In reality, there are thousands of registered users here (7000+ if I recall correctly). Yes, many of them have come and gone but 100 left? I doubt it.

I'm not sowing division among you (whoever YOU are). I'm pointing out that your perspective (JD/Ox) isn't the only one out there, even in the agricultural community. Check out how many dairy farmers in WI are done with this admin as they watch their neighbors lose their family farms while Trump touts "loving our family farmers." Those are not people going to vote for the GOP and Sec of Ag, Sonny Perdue's 1970's plan of get big or get out. We remember how well that worked out for a lot of family farms back then too.

If you can't handle a single voice arguing against your perspectives and find that a threat "sowing divisions among you", you don't have a very strong platform.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

1. You constantly sow division and present identity politics in ALL OTHER forums as well. You know it, we know it. Your argument is null and void.

2. I don't know the numbers and as such I won't comment on them. Registered users and active users are like apples and beef jerky - two totally different things.

3. You DO try to sow division with your identity politics. Just about every post is you talking politics and inserting it into different sections of this site. You are a liar when you state you don't do this. Liars suck and if you are a liar once, nothing that ever comes from your lying cake hole can ever be trusted again. This right here means YOU LOST. You and everything you say henceforth is worth nothing. Well done. You slit your own wrists, so to speak, to spite your arm.

4. Other perspectives are welcomed here. It's how we learn new things. You aren't trying to help in any way shape or form, and you know it.

5. Smaller family farms have been in a decline since before you were even born. Your argument on this point means nothing more than selectively picking out something to hold up as your triumphant battle flag. Through Republican, Democrat, whoever is in the majority power it makes no difference - family farms have been in a decline for multiple generations. Large corporate farms are the future and that's exactly how the establishment wants it. Easier to control, see? Trump's administration certainly isn't the only one here, is it? Same thing happened when your golden boy Obama held office.

Care to elaborate on all that? You'll simply pretend none of this is real, I'm wrong and you're right, proclaim yourself superior in all ways and continue on your way, impressed with yourself. Y'all are like peacocks.

I guess I'm tired of proving to you how wrong and spiteful you always are, just to have you totally ignore all the truths I put out there for you. You just sidestep and go on another tirade, trying to create more strife. Kind of a pathetic existence, no? lol Too funny and weird sometimes.

Have a great day, buddy ol pal o mine, under the Trump flag. We're winning, even you're winning, and we'll drag you kicking and screaming to the finish line, no matter how much you want America to fail.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Ox76 said:


> 1. You constantly sow division and present identity politics in ALL OTHER forums as well. You know it, we know it. Your argument is null and void.
> 
> 2. I don't know the numbers and as such I won't comment on them. Registered users and active users are like apples and beef jerky - two totally different things.
> 
> ...


You haven't paid a nickel's worth of attention or you would have learned something from my posts.

Who is the establishment that wants corporate farms? Not the public, but they have no idea what Green Giant and others require of an operator to grow and sell to them either. You're just their hired man but they promote the concept of supporting small family farms ---- just like Trump and Perdue did.

With the robust economy and stock market, why would farm bankruptcies be at an 8 yr high, up over 20%? Even with billions in federal bailout money to cover tariffs and weather-related losses? Last time it was this high we were in the midst of the Great Recession so why now?

Corporate farms are "easier to control?" By the govt? If so, I think you have that one backwards. They have the money, the lawyers and the lobbyists that small farmers don't have. So guess what we get in out Farm Bills?

If you're tired of providing what you think are truths, then don't do it. Look at my posts -- they're as engaged in threads outside of politics as yours are. But you can't see that.

JD claimed 100 people here so I responded to him. Taking the time to register here says you have something more than a passing interest unless you're saying there's a conspiracy to inflate the numbers by having people register multiple times to draw in advertisers?

Lying? Oh please. My intent is not to sow division among you. It is to refute the narrow single-mindedness that results in the a sociopolitical echo chamber that often happens here. I'm not so naive as to think you orJD are going to change your opinions of me or other things you firmly believe, even in light of facts I may provide. The point is to put this out there to show that all farmers are not as you and he are, and that there is no requirement to hop in line.

That finish line will find you, me and JD all watching our places get auctioned off so sure thing --- see ya there.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Excuse me Karl Marx,

This is what I said:



> " Its not like this website* thread* reaches more than 100 people".


I don't care if theres 1 or 1 million, because your your communist ideas are stupid and dangerous. That's why AOC (Awfully Outrageous Communist) will be another has-been, back working at a bar on the dust heap of failed communists, like Adam Schitt, Jerry Liar and Botox Nancy.

Maybe you oughta join them at her bar for a WHITE RUSSIAN.

Ahahahahahaha


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

> "Lying? Oh please. My intent is not to sow division among you. It is to refute the narrow single-mindedness that results in the a sociopolitical echo chamber that often happens here. I'm not so naive as to think you orJD are going to change your opinions of me or other things you firmly believe, even in light of facts I may provide. The point is to put this out there to show that all farmers are not as you and he are, and that there is no requirement to hop in line."


Facts? 
Funny


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

What a cluster#?!$ this has become.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can always tell when cabin fever sets in around here&#8230;.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

This is what I said:

Quote



> " Its not like this website* thread* reaches more than 100 people".


The JD editor in fine form, again. In the same thread, no less.

"You say you haven't edited anything in this thread. That's probably true but we all know you edit threads later once you've been called out."

****** AOC (Awfully Outrageous Communist) will be another has-been, back working at a bar on the dust heap of failed communists, like Adam Schitt, Jerry Liar and Botox Nancy.Yes --- keep all that "fellow man loving" going on.*******


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> The JD editor in fine form, again.
> 
> "You say you haven't edited anything in this thread. That's probably true but we all know you edit threads later once you've been called out."
> 
> Yes --- keep all that "fellow man loving" going on


I took a line directly from my previous post, then made a comment about it in a subsequent post.

Lay off the White Russians


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

stack em up said:


> What a cluster#?!$ this has become.....


I remind you of where we are.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I took a line directly from my previous post.
> 
> Then made a comment about it in a subsequent post.


OF course you did. The fact that others know you for changing your previous posts when you get called out is just more unfair treatment of you.

Which bar has the white Russians? The Giuliani Bar and Investigative Service or Trump Tower?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------

